
NSA Classifies Linux Journal Readers, Tor and Tails Linux Users as “extremists” - kushti
http://www.techspot.com/news/57316-nsa-classifies-linux-journal-readers-tor-and-tails-linux-users-as-extremists.html
======
WestCoastJustin
Previously

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12067696)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12053903](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12053903)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12052271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12052271)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7991696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7991696)

